# Grill Mod for 2013?



## jgs5607 (Jul 6, 2012)

I really like the changes made to the 2013 overall (liked the original car too for that matter). The thing that I think would really clean up the grill and the front end looking at the old car is to get rid of the "egg crate". So here is the electronic version.

What do you all think? Time to get out the black paint?










TO


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

But if you can position the eggs in there just right you might have breakfast when you get to work. I like the after shot!


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Heres a idea, remove grill.. With a disc bit for a dremel cut off egg crate and lay down black mesh behind the grill.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Remove the grill and plasti dip that sh*t


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jgs5607 said:


> TO


 Turn it into a Passat grille then, right???


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

jgs5607 said:


> I really like the changes made to the 2013 overall (liked the original car too for that matter). The thing that I think would really clean up the grill and the front end looking at the old car is to get rid of the "egg crate". So here is the electronic version.
> 
> What do you all think? Time to get out the black paint?
> 
> ...


 i think that looks really good.:thumbup:


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

jgs5607 said:


> I really like the changes made to the 2013 overall (liked the original car too for that matter). The thing that I think would really clean up the grill and the front end looking at the old car is to get rid of the "egg crate". So here is the electronic version.
> 
> What do you all think? Time to get out the black paint?
> 
> ...





















Used vinyl
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you have any pics from a little further back so I can get a total view of the car with the black grille? Really been considering doing this on my white CC. Looks good from what I can see on yours!


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

dystynkt said:


> Do you have any pics from a little further back so I can get a total view of the car with the black grille? Really been considering doing this on my white CC. Looks good from what I can see on yours!













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

dystynkt said:


> Do you have any pics from a little further back so I can get a total view of the car with the black grille? Really been considering doing this on my white CC. Looks good from what I can see on yours!













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 
I really like the look of this!


----------



## jgs5607 (Jul 6, 2012)

Boosted2003! said:


> I really like the look of this!


 What kind of Vynil did you use and in what form? I may do the blackout of the verticals like my pic but wasn't sure what would stick to the chrome finish. It looks like a smoothe matte black.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

jgs5607 said:


> What kind of Vynil did you use and in what form? I may do the blackout of the verticals like my pic but wasn't sure what would stick to the chrome finish. It looks like a smoothe matte black.


 You could use gloss black sign material.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

jgs5607 said:


> What kind of Vynil did you use and in what form? I may do the blackout of the verticals like my pic but wasn't sure what would stick to the chrome finish. It looks like a smoothe matte black.


 Hexis is the brand of vinyl and the verticals were impossible to wrap. Would need to be painted. I like the subtle look of my verts after the grill wrap.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

3m 1080 is also great stuff but it's more expensive.


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

baddceo said:


> 3m 1080 is also great stuff but it's more expensive.


 Either way it's removable and the best way to go. Hexis can do color to sample. Can 3m 1080?


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks good I like how that came out!


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Looks really good!*

Wonder if anyone had done theirs with a White CC.
I'm thinking to do the same!


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

adidas833 said:


> Wonder if anyone had done theirs with a White CC.
> I'm thinking to do the same!


I've been waiting on mine to see someone do it on a lighter colored cc. I'm no good with vinyl so would probably go the plastidip route, but too scaaaared to do it first!


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


> Hexis is the brand of vinyl and the verticals were impossible to wrap. Would need to be painted. I like the subtle look of my verts after the grill wrap.


Looks good. I just had 3M Matt Dark Gray Metallic wrap for car colour and Gloss Black for roof and mirrors. I wanted the grill to be wrapped with gloss black (to match the original paint on horizontals on spoiler beneath and the gloss back roof/mirror wrap.) 

My guy said too complicated so he plastidipped grill in a matt black. I don't mind the verticals on yours still silver. Looks fine. Did you wrap grill yourself? Was it still difficult even leaving the verticals. I really want gloss black wrap. Going to get gloss black sports style wheels too.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Debadged Grill for 2013 CC*

Has anyone seen anything like this badgless Passat grill for a 2013 CC? I'm interested in losing the VW badge but the hood is shaped to integrate the top of the circle so I doubt its possible to source anything pre-fab.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/ES1905446/


----------



## seanh287 (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been between the a4 and CC. With it all blacked out looking like the titanium model a4, I love it!


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

seppo777 said:


> Has anyone seen anything like this badgless Passat grill for a 2013 CC? I'm interested in losing the VW badge but the hood is shaped to integrate the top of the circle so I doubt its possible to source anything pre-fab.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Exterior/ES1905446/


I wish they made this for 09-12 CC, I'd buy it in a second!


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

It would so sad to see badgeless grille for 2013+ models before (*if ever*) 2009-2012 models.....

:laugh:.......


----------



## seanh287 (Feb 28, 2005)

Can anyone photoshop the horizontal lines black, keeping ventricle and the VW chrome??


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

👏 that looks sick.


----------



## seanh287 (Feb 28, 2005)

Sean2000VR6 said:


> Can anyone photoshop the horizontal lines black, keeping ventricle and the VW chrome??


Can anyone help?


----------

